# Would this be too much light for photos?



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

I have been doing alot of reading lately on how to get better pics of fish and it seem the best way is to light the subject with other lighting rather than using the flash. Now I can afford some of them expensive larger flashes with the triggers that make em go off when the pic is snapped, BUT I do have one of these laying around.....
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_1260 ... 2960159502

Do you think this would be too much light and wash it out too much if I were to just use one of the light? Its buried in my storage shed so before I go and dig it out I am looking for some opinions. Also mine MIGHT only be the one with dual 250w lights rather then the dual 500w ones.


----------



## xxbenjamminxx (Jan 22, 2011)

Should also add this is the Camera that I have in-case it should matter.

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Fujifilm-FUJI ... revshr_001


----------



## dielikemoviestars (Oct 23, 2007)

More light = higher shutter speeds and smaller aperture = crisp, focused shots. Not sure you can have "too much," unless it's making your fish completely spooked.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You should get good color rendition with light like that. I have used desk lamps with 5000k CFLs and they work well also.


----------



## N-Gen (Aug 10, 2011)

I have been messing around with light myself, using a similar Fujifilm S8100fd (10MP, 18x Opti Zoom). As stated, you should be avoiding the flash on the camera completely and if possible using the "P" mode on the selector on top. It seems to be the most convenient one for me.

Personally, I think that if using extra high power lighting, the best to avoid stress and better photos is to point the light at different directions from the tank. Pointing it straight to the tank might cause a lot of stress to the fish and there will be a lot of reflections coming off the glass. I could be wrong, but I'd rather not stress the fish.


----------



## des (Mar 30, 2011)

If the light is over powering, you could use a light diffuser to soften the lighting at the same time bring lots of light to where you need. I've seen people DIY with white bed sheets. Youtube DIY light diffuser.


----------

